# Polar Lights Robbie



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm plugging away at this Little Guy..

The seams took a bit of work, but I have yet to use filler
























I tried to get the best fit by prepping the parts, then several coats of Primer.

























I'll get the seams as close as I can and then add the filler..

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"I'm gonna sand those seams right outta there! I'm gonna sand those seams right out-ta there!" 


(My apologies to the original hair coloring commercials)



Nicely done thus far. :thumbsup: Still some minor work to do, but coming along really well thus far! I've thought that if I were ever to pick up a figure kit for a build, it would be a robot like Robbie, V.I.N.Cent, R2-D2 or the like.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Further apologies to Rogers and Hammerstein.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have this kit. Haven't gotten into it yet.
"Stuff?"


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. it's nice to see that most of the seam work is simple stuff.
He's gonna get a light kit, some of Paul's PE and some BBs in the lower legs.


















The base will be simple but eyecatching









Steve


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a cute kit. I built one a few years ago, right out of box with no frills and it collects dust just as well as any of my other pieces! I made the Lost In Space "Robotoid" version.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand..lol
maybe this is a good way to build..do the build get the kit as nice as you can and then kiss it goodbye. You don't have to watch it slowly melt away over the years..

How many beloved kits have you watched dissolve?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job! (Don't knock him off any shelves) Heh, heh. 

Hey, what lights? Mecha Labs lump o' resin?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

B-9 said:


> It's a cute kit. I built one a few years ago, right out of box with no frills and it collects dust just as well as any of my other pieces! I made the Lost In Space "Robotoid" version.


Nice finish. Hey, what are the major differences from Forbidden?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

B-9 said:


> "Robotoid" version.


Very nice.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Nice finish. Hey, what are the major differences from Forbidden?


The 'tude.:lol:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> The 'tude.:lol:


I'm too slow. HUH?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I'm too slow. HUH?


*Sad, foolish butler...
*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lurch looks great. However, Fester..is really letting himself go.... 
I bet he could light a whole carton of light bulbs.


Yup it's mecha's kit, did Randy give you a nickel to say that?..jeepers

I need to figure out a finsh that will echo the "guard" version..

Steve


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Steve!
Skyhook Models makes a great base for Robbie. Much improved over the base that comes with the kit.
http://www.skyhookmodels.com/order-robbybase.htm


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

The seams being on a curved surface didn't help much. Very easy to get flat areas.

The seams on the inner part of the legs were a major pain for me.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Yup it's mecha's kit, did Randy give you a nickel to say that?..jeepers_


Hey, I'm not knocking it. Heck, I have the same! But I am getting ready to retire to the Caribbean soon..........

With all seriousness set aside, the mods are pretty major, making that thing fit right. Or was that the B-9 lump o' resin?...........hmmmmm.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _The seams on the inner part of the legs were a major pain for me.
> Reply With Quote_


Me, too.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Nice finish. Hey, what are the major differences from Forbidden?


Thanks! It was a charcoal gray auto lacquer.
The major difference is the chest piece. The torso was inverted at some point (for the Twilight Zone?) and three sequence lights were added. Also a red panel was added and covered the four button things that flipped around on Robby.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've just started adding a bit of filler. I used lots of primer and 220 grit in places. 

The light kit fits the head ok as I test it. I'll need to play with the face plate to enable all the clear parts to light up.

I was a trifle underwhelmed by the light kit. No battery clip no switch. and the instructions might as well have been circular filed.
I'll take pics after the next coat of primer.

Thanks for the base link! The owner wants it to look like the Robot Guard..from LIS

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> The owner wants it to look like the Robot Guard..from LIS


This one?









It was a cool paint job.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is the very pic he sent me.. It does look cool!

Looks like a dark gunmetal...?

I'm still sanding, I use the primer to let me know how I'm doing relative to low and high spots. All these spherical surfaces are a little trickier but just go slow and keep checking..

Steve


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

I used the Humbrol Metalcote gunmetal for mine. Give it a good polish and it looks really true to the prop.

Kev


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Griffworks said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm gonna sand those seams right outta there! I'm gonna sand those seams right out-ta there!"
> ...


I don't remember that song from _South Pacific_ being used in a hair coloring commercial. What brand was it?



spawndude said:


> The seams being on a curved surface didn't help much. Very easy to get flat areas.
> 
> The seams on the inner part of the legs were a major pain for me.


Yeah, smoothing and filling those seams is a biyatch, but worth the effort. At least it's not as bad as fixing the seams on the Aurora/PL _Lost in Space_ robot's arms and lower section. That calls for the patience of a saint.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> it's not as bad as fixing the seams on the Aurora/PL _Lost in Space_ robot's arms and lower section. That calls for the patience of a saint.


I have that!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting in the corners takes a little invention or a triangle file..but it's all just "sanding, sanding, sanding..watch that monkey sanding..oh my!
Throught plastic, paint and filler..I use my riller..hoping that I won't get a flat side.....

Huh?...Huh?...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the paint info, kekker!

Now when was the last time you saw a pic like this without having to go to that place across the road from the truck stop?

















getting closer....









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, you SO make me wanna build mine RIGHT NOW!!
You sand like a dust devil, dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! 220 grit and I wrap the paper around sponges, strip stock,.whatever looks like it will fit in the contours..and I have bodyshop guy fingers...

But you still have to bring the finish back to smooth after using the paper chain saws.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! 220 grit and I wrap the paper around sponges, strip stock,.whatever looks like it will fit in the contours..and I have bodyshop guy fingers...
> 
> But you still have to bring the finish back to smooth after using the paper chain saws.


To quote Bones, "How well we both know that, eh?":hat::hat:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kar...can I call you that...lol.

Just how much brain damage was it to install this light kit?.

Heck, I'll just make my own if it's too much work.

Steve


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

scotpens said:


> I don't remember that song from _South Pacific_ being used in a hair coloring commercial. What brand was it?


Can't remember the exact brand (Clairol maybe?), but they changed the lyrics to..._ "I'm gonna wash that *grey* right outta my hair...."_ as opposed to_ "I'm gonna wash that *man* right outta my hair...." _ It was mid-late seventies IIRC.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I needed to add some mass to the 'Bot. I've had trouble with BBs and hot glue. This time I mixed up some fancy imported plaster..and added BBs..we will see how this works

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really happy the way the plaster and BBs worked out.
Now I'm starting the carving that the PE and the light kit both need.
















The seams are almost gone..









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The Robinsons prefer ME.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Captain April said:


> Further apologies to Rogers and Hammerstein.


I'm thinking "South Pacific", yes?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm getting closer to the fun stuff. adding the lighting unit and modifying the kit to install it.








I drilled out the holes here to let light come through.
The "Face" only needed a little modification to allow the light unit to fit.








Next I'll remove these two doo-dads and replace them with clear media.








According to the pics I have the kit chest plate is upside down. I needed to sand it a bit to get it to fit correctly.










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm using the Paragraphix Photoetch set for Robby and it is cool!
I forgot how nice Paul's PE sets are.http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=Photoetch&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX135
I think so far my favorite part is the bayonet mounts that let you rotate, and /or remove Robbie's head and torso








I reinforced the PE with a little bit of hollow bar stock as per the excellent instructions.
















And his engineering of the set is well thought out.
[








Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer...










Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The finish in the last shot is just super. The whole build looks great.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ummm, is an FTL build allowed here?
:tongue:
Yeah, going amazingly well, not to mention FAST!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you guys! I must admit..I had to take an asthma pill at 3:30 this morning..I've been up and working on Robbie since 4am,.. stuff happens in 12 hours...lol..I was amazed that after all the heavy grit paper I've been using the finish looks this good..I did have to color sand a few spots..and it ain't over yet...

Lots of brass coming..and wait 'till you see it lit up..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the other sides of the story

































It's not perfect.. But I don't hate it..
Maybe tomorrow, I'll add something inside out or on the wrong side,..It ain't over yet.


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Definitely shiny.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a testor's lacquer and I likes it... Thanks Chris!

Time for ADVENTURES IN MODELING!!

I was trying to figure out how to paint these greeblies?..Framulators,..Hoyven Mavenizers??









Well shall see how they come out in a while..

Steve


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

This is looking fantastic so far. Thanks for the photos. The seam on the main body section is barely visible but you know what? That's screen accurate! It looks perfect. :thumbsup: I have to laugh every time I see one of these at a contest with absolutely no sign of a seam there on the main body section. Go back and watch the film or screen captures. The seam is very visible on the original Robbie. I can't wait to see this guy all lit up.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super nice finish. I love it. Beats the heck out of gunmetal buffable metalizer! 

*And not a smidge of hangover! It ain't natural!*

Can't wait to see a light test.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen!
Light test tommorie night.. I was re-doing some installs.

I wasn't doing my do dillegence with the multiple add ons and missed the transducer fin mod before I painted the head..but it's an easy fix..god, I love razor saws..








The remaining kit part installs into the head..and then it's covered by the PE part, so no need for fillers...just make sure the part fits neatly into the head:








The kit's plastic fins will be replaced by a PE plate and tiny delicate hoops...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I wasn't doing my do dillegence_


Perhaps you need a go at the brain booster machine?

Click the pic for video:



Hallmark 2010. A good Christmas.....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Doing a great job on this build Steve.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks jim! Kar, that is a cute robbie...How did I miss that one?

I used to haunt the Hallmark store...

I'm back to working on the Hoyven-Maven izers today:

















Paul's PE is nice stuff!!
Only four more rings to go...on THIS side...









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would have loved to build these in raw brass they would look so cool!









Primer takes all the beauty out of brass.
I think Robby Likes they way he's starting to look 


















Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sharp! Making something amazing outta an unforgiving model. The close-ups really show the level of work you're putting in!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Testing,....testing..


















I'm going to scuff the little clear tubes to get a more uniform effect..
A few light leaks..need to ask how he wants those clear fin things to look


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The PE set is actually fun to work with. I know,..fun and PE usually don't get said in the same sentence..unless it begins with "no"

These things were fast and easy to assemble:
























The brass Paul uses is sturdy, cuts easily and these parts are keyed to make for accurate assembly...and they look really cool!!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the weapons neutralizers.
















The PE comes with an alignment jig to ease assembly... 

And I need to make the guard gun:








I didn't have any big fire extinguishers..or welding bottles that looked right

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome To Altair Six!









Getting closer to completion.. I need to sand down the device on the top of the head..historical references are vague..it might me a "Stoat Confuser" or a "Be-wild-a- Beast-er"


















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Looking awesome. My eyes popped out.
Reinserting now.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris..

_Now_ robbie works for IA...


















Robot guard..

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Uhhh... they popped out again....:freak:

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry Man, once they pop out a few times..it happens more and more often.. Roll 'em around in your mouth for a bit and then re- install.

Here's the gun...needs a bit more tweaking.










Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dude!! I *think* he's supposed to be missing a piece....!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The hoops come right out..I haven't had the guts to carve away a fin yet

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Accuracy has it's emotional price at times...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> The hoops come right out..I haven't had the guts to carve away a fin yet
> 
> Steve


Excellent work Steve.......:thumbsup: You mean the ones on the back of his head?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

OH, he//! There IS a seam on the torso! For a second, I thought that was a dio. My heart skipped a beat! HA!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice Job Steve123! I don't think anyone has built the prison guard version before. I may have to pick up another one and do just that!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys!
Kent, the fin(s) that need to go are the ones on his left "ear"
I haven't had the heart to cut 'em off yet.

Good 'ole irwin allen..put some racing stripes on Robbie, and it's a whole new character...sheesh.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I bet they fell off prior to shooting & Irwin just said go with it as is.:tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks Guys!
> Kent, the fin(s) that need to go are the ones on his left "ear"
> I haven't had the heart to cut 'em off yet.
> 
> ...


I just cought that in the two frame grabs. I agree with Chrisisall, it must of
fallen off or got left behind at the property warehouse. You'll also need to 
leave off the missing ring thingy on his right ear.......


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I just cought that in the two frame grabs. I agree with Chrisisall, it must of
> fallen off or got left behind at the property warehouse. You'll also need to
> leave off the missing ring thingy on his right ear.......


If a robot has a ring on the left ear, does it mean something different than a ring on the right ear?

Sorry. That was uncalled for.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

AC or DC?

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Now, now, boys, we must let him be as he is and accept him, I think when we first saw him he did come out of a closet, so what do you think?????


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Robby cannot be assigned a certain program in that way. 
It's less about what he IS, and more about who he's sharing input with at the moment, IMO.
:thumbsup:


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe the reason "Robby's" right rotating ring was removed so he could fit through the narrow doors on the prision ship set without hitting it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How does Robbie get a "charge"?

That will answer and ask many questions..

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

B-9 said:


> I believe the reason "Robby's" right rotating ring was removed so he could fit through the narrow doors on the prison ship set without hitting it.


Yes! You must be correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you use a paint pen on those stripes? Or is that some kind of R/C tape?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> OH, he//! There IS a seam on the torso! For a second, I thought that was a dio. My heart skipped a beat! HA!


See? Didn't I tell ya? No one ever believes me when I bring that up at contests. :devil: It just drives the rivet counters crazy.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The stripes near the mouth are decals from the fine molds xwing.
All the other yellow stripes are fine line tape re-freakin painted yellow..:freak:

I could not believe that I could not buy yellow fine line tape...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I re-did the fire extinguisher,...I mean gun...lol








The part on the left is what it looked like before:










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Now* it's done..

















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

He's really pretty.

ummm, y'know, in a rugged robot way...:tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris. It's funny it was one of the weirdest feelings, I hated adding those stripes...I spent two weeks on the body and paint..and since the Captain of Schlock..added stuff I had to as well...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Almost ready to crate up..


























And on *THAT* note we bid you a fond farewell...

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

But wait- the thingies out of the side of his left 'ear' are still there...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great work but it really needs a custom base. Maybe one of the freezer units from the prison ship?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think I can remove the clear plastic fins without harming the remaining ear pieces. So I invoked force majeure.
The client just wants him free standing..I gave up trying to add a base

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I don't think I can remove the clear plastic fins without harming the remaining ear pieces._


Agreed.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, I've been pondering those fins for a week..it's not worth the risk.

I re-did the chest...









I really hated the way the yellow decal yellow looked.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I really hated the way the decal yellow looked._


Great before. But that is much better. You always go the extra mile for your customers.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!..wait 'till you see the light effects..tomorrow night ..

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Thanks!..wait 'till you see the light effects..tomorrow night ..
> 
> Steve


Can't wait!:woohoo:
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Your lighting will be denied by ME.*
:jest:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had the old remco? one that it would move it's arms from side to side.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Scares me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Scares me.


Ha ha, I can never see one without thinking of the other...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The LIS Robot was the only thing I liked about that show..he don't scare me .

















Some great friends were trying to help me give Robbie's voice light a flicker circuit board, but due to the way the light kit was designed it was a no-go.

here he is with the standard lights

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that is perfect! So bright & shiny! You client will LOVE it.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks chris! I just finished waxing him..lol

Now on to a big FS1 and a little one

Steve


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Man, that is the perfect color! You mentioned Testors, but which one exactly?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you!! It's Testors lacquer " Graphite dust" in a spray can.

Steve


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Thank you!! It's Testors lacquer " Graphite dust" in a spray can.
> 
> Steve


It really came out great, did you clearcoat it? Again, nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks again, I din't clear coat the final finish, but I coated it with future and then used a plastic polish a week or so later.

Steve


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The whole thing looks great and I really like the finish. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are welcome. here is a light kit for Robbie that is on the way
This thing is a hoot Light, sound, synchronised voice light.







[/URL][/IMG] 

Click on ther image above to see the vid.
Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally tweaked up my photostage..waddaya think?

















Steve


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful! Because of this build I just ordered two kits along with the Mecha Labs lights and Paragrafix Brass enhancements. I want a Robotoid and Forbidden Planet version.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's awesome.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Robbie is leaving on a jet plane, and he wanted to say goodbye.

If you can, hold off on any light kits 'till the one I showed you up above is ready,.. it's about a week or so away. You'll really want to see this one in action










Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _You'll really want to see this one in action_


On pins and needles...


----------

